

The User is Drunk - sqwv
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2CbbBLVaPk

======
robocat
I think these guys have the idea nailed:

<http://threesheetsresearch.com/?p=233>

I love the copy on their about page (I have no affiliation!):

"At Three Sheets Market Research, we’re not only researchers. We’re
consumers."

"Choose Three Sheets Market Research. Because your customers drink."

PS: is this idea trending - I have seen it 3 times in 1 day.

------
jmspring
Make things simple, direct, and obvious. This is born out in the studies that
should a rapid drop off in registration depending on how onerous the process
is.

